# Seeking Remote Coding positions



## srich64

Greetings,
I am a recent HIM graduate (Dec 2006) and I passed the RHIT exam in March 2007. I have had CPC certification since 2001 and I also have an extensive previous billing/coding background.  
There are few, if any coding positions in my local area.  I am interested in remote coding opportunities.
If anyone knows of any openings, please let me know.
Thanks,
Sandra A Richardson, RHIT, CPC


----------



## ajs

Be sure to check the Career Center on this website as there is a company recruiting for online coders.


----------



## cantrich

*VA Remote Coding Job*

Remote VA Coding positions, PT and FT. Call: John Cressler @ 858-530-4859


----------



## swynn

*Remote coding positions*

Try Med Assurant.  They are looking for remote coders.  The company is based out of Maryland.  medassurant.com and you can apply online.


----------



## Rhonda Phillippi

Peak Health Solutions- Search Online


----------



## tigg1027

*Remote Coding*

Hello, Everyone!
I am also looking for full-time remote coding opportunities.  I have my CCS and my CPC.  I hold almost 15 years in the coding field doing both inpatient and outpatient coding.  Outpatient coding is more of my strong suit.
If anyone is interested in contacting me, please feel free to leave a message.
Thanks!


----------



## bizy bee

*Seeking Remote Coding opportunities*

Hello,
I have CPC certification since 2004 and I also have five years of previous billing/coding background.  There isn't any coding jobs in my local area.  I am interested in remote coding opportunities.  If anyone knows of any openings, please let me know. 
Thank-you,
Shannon Saal-Evans, CPC


----------



## hopestar2004

This is not for a "at home"position. It is remote but you will be traveling to other offices and hospitals. They have in house coding postions tho...( Medassurant)


----------



## YPUllom

actually medassurant does have "at home" positions  they just may not have opening for that at this time.  I worked for them for the past 2 years and never had to leave my house.   even interviews and training were done remotely.


----------



## Chocolatemama

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------



## Chocolatemama

*Remote Coding Job/ Work from Home*

I use to work at Medassurant Remotely for 1 year from home but they are too stressful so I quit and now working at Kiwi-Tek.  I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home and like them way better the MedAssurants also they are stress free.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html


Email Resume to:

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------



## checkers454

858-530-4859  <------------------ This number is out of order


----------



## bridgettemartin

checkers454 said:


> 858-530-4859  <------------------ This number is out of order



That number was from a pretty old post.  That might be why.


----------

